# Londres, 7/7/05



## chagregel (7 Juillet 2005)

Une pensée a mes amis Londoniens que je n'arrive pas à joindre... God bless you 










[edit des modérateurs du bar] *Merci de respecter le sujet et la gravité de l'événement. Nous ne souhaitons pas de polémique, ni de considérations politique.*


----------



## stephane6646 (7 Juillet 2005)

Tout le réseau de téléphonie mobile a été suspendu.....


----------



## chagregel (7 Juillet 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Tout le réseau de téléphonie mobile a été suspendu.....



C'est ce que je viens d'aprendre, afin d'éviter les "télécommandes"...


----------



## nounours78 (7 Juillet 2005)

une pensée a tous les anglais et plus principalement aux londonniens.


----------



## Ycare (7 Juillet 2005)

Aucun jeu quel qu'il soit ne vaut une vie humaine.


Cela mis a part, a priori Al Quaida avait déjà menacé les Royaumes Unis d'attentats depuis quelques mois. Ce n'est que par pur vice qu'ils ont placé ça le lendemain de la décision des JO et durant le G8.

Aucune théologie non plus ne mérite la perte d'une vie non plus selon moi.


Une pensée pour les Londoniens touchés en leur plein coeur.


PS: Je ne désire pas entamer une polémique en disant qu'une vie est plus importante que le reste.

Infos ici directement de BBC.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Juillet 2005)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Aucun jeu quel qu'il soit ne vaut une vie humaine.
> 
> 
> Cela mis a part, a priori Al Quaida avait déjà menacé les Royaumes Unis d'attentats depuis quelques mois. Ce n'est que par pur vice qu'ils ont placé ça le lendemain de la décision des JO et durant le G8.
> ...


Je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse de "pur vice" car apparemment un multi-attentat comme celui-ci demande des mois de préparations.. (ils pouvaient pas savoir que Londres serait vainqueur) Sauf si la meme chose était prévue dans toutes les villes en concours pour les J.O auquel cas....


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2005)

On en sait un peu plus ou pas ?

J'ai lu que ca avait pété a 7 reprises mais rien de plus.

triste journée pour les anglais :mouais:


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Juillet 2005)

... et peut-être pas qu'une pensée : 
- pour les civils tués en Irak au nom d'un monde plus libre (l'est-il vraiement ??)
- à tous ceux qui meurent de faim en Afrique ... le sommet du G8 ne va plus trop vous être consacré. Désolé ...  mais il va falloir attendre encore un peu.


----------



## Ycare (7 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse de "pur vice" car apparemment un multi-attentat comme celui-ci demande des mois de préparations.. (ils pouvaient pas savoir que Londres serait vainqueur) Sauf si la meme chose était prévue dans toutes les villes en concours pour les J.O auquel cas....


 
Par "pur vice" j'entendais le fait de le faire le lendemain de la décision de la comission et durant le G8. A la rigueur les terroristes on du être "déçu", aussi terrible qu'on puisse le penser, que Londres ait gagner, car le moral était bon.

Imagine si en plus Londres avait perdu... coup dur. On leur doit bien ça au moins, être fair play et leur laisser la victoire des JO à 100% après cette épreuve.


----------



## daffyb (7 Juillet 2005)

Pour les non anglophones : http://news.tf1.fr/news/monde/0,,3230391,00.html
Face à ce qui se passe, on ne peut qu'être atterré et compatissant


----------



## Caddie Rider (7 Juillet 2005)

apparement 7 bombes dont une dans un bus... Nombreux blessés graves et des morts... 

je comprends pas l'interet de faire ca... m'enfin 

Enormes pensées aux londoniens


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

le bilan est lourd et pas encore definitif: 50 morts et + de 100 blessées   


une pensée pour ces personnes et aux familles


----------



## daffyb (7 Juillet 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ... et peut-être pas qu'une pensée :
> - pour les civils tués en Irak au nom d'un monde plus libre (l'est-il vraiement ??)
> - à tous ceux qui meurent de faim en Afrique ... le sommet du G8 ne va plus trop vous être consacré. Désolé ... mais il va falloir attendre encore un peu.


Ce n'est pas le débat


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2005)

Si je puis me permettre au risque de passer pour quelqu'un d'insensible, il n'y a pas de compensation ou de pitié a donner a un pays qui subis des attentats. Il faut lutter contre le terrorisme, comprendre pourquoi, et qui aujourd'hui avec les anglais. Les aider sur ce point mais le reste est idiot et inutile, ca ne rendra pas les morts.


----------



## chandler_jf (7 Juillet 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas le débat



lol oui c'est vrai ... il n'y a aucun lien ... hé puis c'est là bas


----------



## Grug (7 Juillet 2005)

même pas la peine d'essayer de joindre ma famille à Londres, mais même sur Paris les reseaux téléphone sont saturés.


----------



## bouilla (7 Juillet 2005)

God bless the queen and her citizens ...et paix aux âmes des disparus


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> apparement 7 bombes dont une dans un bus... Nombreux blessés graves et des morts...
> 
> je comprends pas l'interet de faire ca... m'enfin
> 
> Enormes pensées aux londoniens


Il n'y en a aucun.................................


----------



## yvos (7 Juillet 2005)

me trompe-je où corbuu habite à Londres?

Triste journée pour tout le monde. Solidarité avec les londoniens.


----------



## Caddie Rider (7 Juillet 2005)

ben faut croire qu'il y en a un car c'est malheureusement de plus en plus fréquent...


----------



## tyler_d (7 Juillet 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> ... et peut-être pas qu'une pensée :
> - pour les civils tués en Irak au nom d'un monde plus libre (l'est-il vraiement ??)
> - à tous ceux qui meurent de faim en Afrique ... le sommet du G8 ne va plus trop vous être consacré. Désolé ...  mais il va falloir attendre encore un peu.




manifestement tu es bien egoiste et surtout tu ne prend pas le métro tous les jours... il faut iaginer l'enfert et l'angoisse que cela doit etre d'etre pris au piège par une explosion qui fait des morts dans un endroit aussi confiné.

et puis toute la misère et les malheur du monde ne justifie pas du tout qu'on s'en prenne à d'autre innoncents.


----------



## chagregel (7 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> me trompe-je où corbuu habite à Londres?
> 
> Triste journée pour tout le monde. Solidarité avec les londoniens.



C'est pour cela que ce sujet est ouvert, avoir des infos des "Locaux"... 

Ne pouvant pas en avoir directement, je suis plus qu'interessé par ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## Ycare (7 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Si je puis me permettre au risque de passer pour quelqu'un d'insensible, il n'y a pas de compensation ou de pitié a donner a un pays qui subis des attentats. Il faut lutter contre le terrorisme, comprendre pourquoi, et qui aujourd'hui avec les anglais. Les aider sur ce point mais le reste est idiot et inutile, ca ne rendra pas les morts.


 
Tu as entièrement raison, mais cela n'empèche pas de rester humains et d'avoir une pensée aux familles des victimes.

Personnellement je travaille, je prend le métro, et à 8h49 (heure de la 1ère bombe) j'étais sur la 9 pour aller travailler.
Alors mourir comme ça, c'est vraiment rageant...

Maintenant oui, la lutte contre le terrorisme est plus qu'un sujet d'actualité, c'est un point capital depuis quelques années. Ne serais ce pour que plus personne n'ai peur de prendre les transports en commun ou d'être au milieu d'une foule. Ce n'est même pas le genre de considérations que nous devrions encore avoir au 21ème siècle en tant qu'hommes civilisés.


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Juillet 2005)

Paix aux âmes des disparus...ce n'est surement pas à cause des JO car ce genre d'attentats ne se prépérent pas du jour au lendemain...


----------



## nounours78 (7 Juillet 2005)

je ne pense pas que ca soit a cause des JO mais le fait que le G8 soit en écosse est peut etre une possibilité.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

au lieu de continuer en privée je mets "l'annonce" ici


sur euronews il sont quasiment en live, peut etre un petit espoir de voir 
 une connaissance ou un proche debut et vivant   






dernier annonce  : le blessées sont 187


----------



## jahrom (7 Juillet 2005)

Après les explosions de joie hier à Londres....
Les explosions de terreur et de barbarie... 

Sad sad sad....


----------



## argothian22 (7 Juillet 2005)

Après le dégoût que j'avais hier des anglais aujourd'hui je compatis et je suis triste pour eux, dépechez vous de rétablir le téléphone pour que l'on puisse savoir si les gens que l'on connais la bas vont bien !


----------



## Malow (7 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Complêtement dégoutté... Pour une fois que le G8 s'ouvrait sur de bons auspices et prennait les problèmes à bras le corps. Les individus qui posent les bombesne veulent que le chaos et en aucun cas un meilleur monde, leur "cause" n'est qu'alibi de crime.


----------



## Universe player (7 Juillet 2005)

Je trouve pitoyable de faire ce genre d'actes barbares et surtout de s'en prendre à des personnes innocentes qui n'ont rien demandé à personne.
Grosse pensée aux londoniens en tout cas .


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Juillet 2005)

nounours78 a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas que ca soit a cause des JO mais le fait que le G8 soit en écosse est peut etre une possibilité.


C'est presque sur...c'est des fous...des fous...






(Ho! un copain des Yvelines  )


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

trouvé sur un site italien



> Gli scoppi sono avvenuti poco prima delle nove, ora locale (le 10,00 in Italia). Oltre a Liverpool, altre esplosioni - secondo Scotland Yard - sono avvenute a Aldgate, King's Cross, Old Street e Russel Square. Un'altra esplosione è avvenuta in un'altra stazione della metropolitana di Londra, a Edgware Road, nel nord della città. In tutto le esplosioni dovrebbero essere sei nella metro e 3 nei bus. Una delle tre esplosioni avvenute su altrettanti autobus in circolazione a Londra è avvenuta in corrispondenza di Tavistock Place, nella city. Lo ha confermato Scotland Yard



grosso modo : les explosions ont eu lieu a liverpool ,  Aldgate, King's Cross, Old Street e Russel Square ainsi que a une station metro a Edgware Road (nord de la ville)

3 explositions sont eu lieu dans 3 bus en correspondence de Tavistock Place

Scotland Yard a confirmé tout ceci


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2005)

[Perso]
Je pense que nous sommes tous d'accord sur le fait que nos pensées vont en ce moment vers ceux qui , ce matin, furent les victimes de ces attentats.

 Personne (du moins je l'espère) n'oublie que les raisons de ce cahos quasi-mondial trouvent leurs sources dans les injustices et la pauvreté, plaies de cette planète.
Si rien ne peut rendre acceptable la pauvreté et l'injustice, honte absolue d'une humanité se prétendant évoluée en ce début de troisième millénaire, aucune explication ne peut justifier de poser des bombes pour tuer un maximum d'innocents. Inutile donc de se lancer dans une discussion sans fin sur ce sujet.

[Modération]

Il ne s'agit pas ici d'expliquer le pourquoi du comment de telles choses arrivent. MacG n'est pas l'endroit le mieux adapté pour ca. Evitez donc de dévier ce sujet sur un aspect "politique" de la chose. Tout message dans ce sens sera immédiatement effacé et son auteur noté sur les tablettes.


----------



## iTof (7 Juillet 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Complêtement dégoutté... Pour une fois que le G8 s'ouvrait sur de bons auspices et prennait les problèmes à bras le corps. Les individus qui posent les bombesne veulent que le chaos et en aucun cas un meilleur monde, leur "cause" n'est qu'alibi de crime.


 mon Boss avait envoyé dans l'heure un message de sympathie à nos partenaires américains le 11 septembre, puis à nos partenaires espagnols le 11 mars. Ben idem aujourd'hui pour nos partenaires anglais, ce 7 juillet...
> il ne fait nul doute que les JO + la réunion du G8 étaient de belles occasions pour provoquer cette horreur... Il ne faut plus attendre grand chose du G8 maintenant que l'hôte est rentré sur Londres, il aura d'autres choses plus urgentes pour lui. Ce qui est dramatique, c'est l'acharnement de cette séries d'actes : là, il fallait qu'"ils" veuillent marquer un "grand coup" pour agir de la sorte. Maintenant, au-delà de la peine et de la compassion que l'on puisse avoir pour le peuple britannique tout entier ET européen, il faut s'attendre à une détérioration beaucoup plus rapide de notre bonne vieille Europe... comme si elle en avait eu besoin


----------



## madlen (7 Juillet 2005)

Une grosse pensée à tout mes amis qui vive à londres, ville ou j'ai vecu deux de mes denière années.
Ca fais bizare tout de même, de savoir qu'il y a eu tant de violance dans des endroi ou l'on passai tout les jours.

L'homme est un imbécile


----------



## macmarco (7 Juillet 2005)

Thursday, bloody thursday.


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Juillet 2005)

Je viens juste d'apprendre le drame 

Je ne suis pas trop l'actualite parce que je trouve cela deprimant et je viens juste de verifier un site de News ou je viens de decouvrir l'horreur !

Je m'indigne encore que de tels drames arrivent encore au XXIe siecle, que la violence soit encore si primordiale pour que certains puissent exprimer leurs opinions...

J'espere que ceci ne tournera pas a la psychose sauce americaine comme le 11 Septembre  il faut etre fort et ne pas ceder au terrorisme, meme si la peur peut s'installer et gagner la majorite


----------



## Caddie Rider (7 Juillet 2005)

A mon avis, le g8 n'y est pas pour grand chose... Je pense plutot que les "personnes" avaient préparé depuis un bon moment leur truc ignoble... Londres étaient une des villes ou le potentiel d'attentats etaient le plus grand(forte presence d'islamistes radicaux, guerre en irak, proche des usa,...)

Jo, G8 ces gens l'a s'en tappent.


----------



## madlen (7 Juillet 2005)

Une fois de plus le peuple paye pour les chefs d'etats ou autres dictateurs,
comme si on payai pas assez comme ça... qu'il fasse peter le siège des impôts, 
si ils veulent pas arreter de jouer au pistolets ses grands gamins...

Sorry, je suis faché


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

Put@, 33 morts au moins  qui n'ont eu pour seul tort que de passer par là...


----------



## daffyb (7 Juillet 2005)

Selon reutres, c'est plutot 45 morts 
http://www.reuters.fr/news/NewsArticle.aspx?type=topNews&storyID=2005-07-07T142657Z_01_MAL742329_RTRIDST_0_OFRTP-GB-ATTENTATS-SYNTHESE-20050707.XML
et je suis tombé aussi sur une page parlant de 185 blessés dont 150 gravement


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

une conference de presse de la police anglais est en train de se derouler   


ils ont donné un numero de telephone pour connaitre les  noms des victimes mais je n'ai pas reussi a le retenir .....si on le redonne je vais  le poster


----------



## daffyb (7 Juillet 2005)

*Public advice*
Emergency Hotline: *0870 1566 344*

Schools will ensure that children are kept safe until arrangements can be made to collect them.

The Metropolitan Police advise people to stay where they are.

Do not call the emergency services except in life-threatening situations.

All London hospitals are closed to non-emergency cases.

Emergency service calls are being given priority on mobile phone networks.

[edit]
après relecture, ce n'est pas ce numéro...
[/edit]


----------



## daffyb (7 Juillet 2005)

Voici le numéro qui va bien :
Cellule de crise au ministère français des Affaires étrangères : 01 45 50 34 60


----------



## TranXarnoss (7 Juillet 2005)

Une dramatique gueule de bois après la fête d'hier soir...

Ces salopards de terroristes savent nous rappeler dans quel genre de monde on vit.
J'espère que c'est pas un avertissements pour les J.O (Munich ...)

En tout cas plein de choses aux Anglais.
Courage.


----------



## iNano (7 Juillet 2005)

Toutes nos pensées vers les Anglais...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2005)

nouvelle conference de la  police anglaise en live sur euronews


----------



## 222diablo222 (8 Juillet 2005)

Dernier bilan non définitif  : Une cinquantaine de mort et plus de 700 blessés dont 4 françaises...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2005)

et c'est reparti...  :hein:


----------



## argothian22 (21 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et c'est reparti...  :hein:



Qu'est ce qui est reparti ???????


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Juillet 2005)

Les attentats... 


Je viens de l'apprendre a l'instant


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2005)

http://www.tsr.ch/tsr/index.html?siteSect=100000


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (21 Juillet 2005)

Putain de terroriste.


----------



## lumai (21 Juillet 2005)

Les médias ne semblent pas encore bien savoir ce qui s'est passé... Mais en tout cas ce serait sur 4 sites à peu près au même moment...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

euronews : 4 bombes pas sales (pas chimiques ) , peu de victime......


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Juillet 2005)

Marre des fanatiques et tous ces dogmes à la noix


----------



## yvos (21 Juillet 2005)

Apparamment, aucune victime à déplorer cette fois.  

Mais suffisamment de peur pour alimenter la crainte et la psychose : apparemment, c'est où ils veulent, quand ils veulent.


----------



## argothian22 (21 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Apparamment, aucune victime à déplorer cette fois.
> 
> Mais suffisamment de peur pour alimenter la crainte et la peur : apparemment, c'est où ils veulent, quand ils veulent.



où ils veulent quand ils veulent tu as raison...

 mais ce qui fait leur force c'est que par exemple pendant le première ou seconde guerre mondiale on savait contre qui on se battait alors que là on ne sait pas qui ils sont ...


----------



## semac (21 Juillet 2005)

le quotidien des Londoniens va très fortement se compliquer maintenant, et la psychose risque de s'installer, malgré toute la force morale dont ils ont fait preuve jusqu'ici !


----------

